# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  رزقني الله بمولودة دعواتكن ومشورتكن

## أم أويس وفردوس

بفضل الله وحده رزقني الله بمولودة وأصبحت المسؤولية تزداد علي فما نصيحتكن لي في كيف الجمع بين تربية الأبناء وطلب العلم علماً بأن لدي الآن أربعة أطفال جميعهن دون الخامسة...

----------


## أمة القادر

ما شاء الله .. ما شاء الله
حمدا لله على سلامتك و يسعدني أن أكون أول المهنئات أختي أم فردوس.

بورك في الموهوب و شكرت الواهب و رزقت برها و بلغت أشدها .. أنبتها الله نباتا حسنا و جعلها من الصالحات القانتات و نفع الله بها هذه الأمة.

و العاقبة لكل من ينظر الذرية الصالحة من إخواني و أخواتي.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

بارك الله فيك الله يسعدك ويوفقك ويرزق من تتمنى الذرية بأن يرزقها الذرية الصالحة

----------


## حكمة

تبارك الرحمن أختنا الفاضلة أم أويس وفردوس الحمدلله على سلامتكِ أخيتي
وبارك الله لكِ في الموهوبة ..وشكرتِ الواهب
بلغت أشدها .. ورزقتِ برها 
اللهم آمين

----------


## لجين الندى

*ألف ألف مبروك .. والحمد لله على سلامتك ..

* 




> فما نصيحتكن لي في كيف الجمع بين تربية الأبناء وطلب العلم علماً بأن لدي الآن  أربعة أطفال جميعهن دون الخامسة...


 
لا أستطيع أن أفيدك في هذا كثيراً .. لكن سأحاول : 
مما وجدته أثناء تصفحي في الشبكة
 " لكل أم تشتكى ضياع الوقت و عدم التوفيق بين البيت و العبادات "..
1-*بداية اعلمي أنه لا حول لك ولا قوة في* *تدبير شؤونك* *إلا بأمر الله، فتوكلي عليه تمام التكلان* *وادعيه كثيرا**..*
2- *عند* *المواظبة على الدعاء** ستجدين شأنك قد انصلح إن شاء الله، حتى وإن مازلت* *لا تستطعين القيام** بأعمالك إلا أنك ستجدين نفسك هادئة ومحتسبة جميع الصعاب التي تواجهينها مع أبنائك (**حاولي من وقت لآخر** أن تراجعي نوايا تربيتك لابنائك لتحسني الاحتساب**).* 
3- *طبيعي أن تجدي أن يومك** أصبحت لا تمليكيه** ولا تستطعي تنظيمه، لكن* *حاولي** تنظيمه وبدقة بالغة.. فتنظيم الوقت سيساعدك إن شاء الله* *على إنجاز أمورك**.. اعملي لنفسك* *جدولا** بالأعمال يوميا وحدديها* *بالترتيب الزمني،** بهذه الطريقة ستكون أعمالك مكتوبة أمامك فستتذكرينها وستلزمين نفسك بالقيام بها إن شاء الله. وهنا أنصحك بالاستماع إلى محاضرة* *"لا تضيعي وقتك" . 
**4  -*  * عليك بالتضحية قليلا وحاولي البذل.. فأنت الآن قد أضيفت إليك* *مهمة جديدة**، ولا ينبغي لهذه المهمة أن تؤثر على إيمانك.. فمازال عليك** أن تحافظي على الطاعات** التي تزكي نفسك، كقراءة القرآن، ذكرالله، حضور وسماع الدروس، فإن كان هذا الأمر لا تستطعين أن تقومي به أثناء استيقاظ أبناءك* *فضحي ببعض ساعات نومك** من أجل القيام بهذه الأعمال.. وذكري نفسك أنك إذا نمت* *8**ساعات فستكونين كباقي الأمهات، لذا عليك أن تنامي أقل (5 أو 6 مثلا**)* *لتكون* *مميزة عند الله .  
*5- *خذي* *بأسباب حصول البركة**، والتي منها استغلال وقت البكور فقد ورد في الحديث الذي صححه لألباني أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا ربه قائلا: "اللهم بارك لأمتي في بكورها**"..
**6-**أن تجعلي يومك* *48 ساعة** بدلا من* *24ساعة* *بأن تقومي بأكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت،* *كأن مثلا** تشغلي لسانك بالذكر وأنت تقومين بأعمال المطبخ، أو تتلي القرآن وأنت تطعمين رضيعك.. واستعيني على ذلك* *بالتسبيح والتحميد والتكبير قبل النوم**. فقد روي أن فاطمة أتت النبي صلى الله عليهوسلم تسأله خادما، وشكت العمل. فقال: "ما ألفيتيه عندنا"، قال: "ألا أدلك على ما هوخير لك من خادم؟ تسبحين ثلاثا وثلاثين، وتحمدين ثلاثا وثلاثين، وتكبرين أربعاوثلاثين، حين تأخذين مضجعك" (رواه مسلم**).
* *7-** أن تعددي النوايا أثناء عملك .*
*8-* *استمتعي** بوقتك مع أبنائك ،* *ولا تعتبريه** مضيعة لوقتك، حتى* *لا تضريهم وتضري نفسك**.. وحاولي أن تستمتعي بكل عبادة تقومين بها، حاولي أن تستمتعي بصلاة الفرائض* *واستشعري قربك من الله فيها**، واستمتعي بتلاوتك القرآن واستشعري أن الله عز وجل يكلمك..
**9-**عليك باتخاذ أسباب نزول الرحمات، والتي منها** أن تكوني رحيمة بأبنائك إلى أبعد حد** ليرحمك الله إن شاء الله. فقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال:** "الراحمون يرحمهم الرحمن** ارحموا منفي الأرض يرحمكم من في السماء"..
**10-**حصني أبنائك من الشيطان يوميا**، فقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعوذ الحسن والحسين يقول: "**أعيذكما بكلمات الله التامة** من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامة" (صححهالألباني). و**حصني نفسك يوميا** بأذكار الصباح والمساء.
**11-**حصني بيتك من الشيطان** بأن تقرأي سورة البقرة كل ثلاث (خاصة آية الكرسي وآخر آيتين من السورة)، وهذا لما ورد من أحاديث* *في فضل سورة البقرة**. والتي من ضمنها الحديث: "إن لكل شيء سناما وإن سنام القرآن** سورة البقرة* *من قرأها في بيته ليلا لم يدخل الشيطان بيته ثلاث ليال ". وهناك تحصينات كثيرة أخرى للبيت .
**12-**الزمي الاستغفار** ليجعل الله لك من كل هم* *فرجا**، ومن كل ضيق* *مخرجا**، وليرزقك من حيث* *لا تحتسبين**.*

----------


## لجين الندى

ومما سيفيدك أيضا موضوع جميل  لأختنا التوحيد بارك الله فيها .. وجزاها خير الجزاء 
بعنوان : وقتك يا طالبة العلم ..
تجديه هنـا

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

أشكرك كل من ردت علي...الله يسعدكن ويوفقكن..بارك الله فيك أختي التوحيد أعطيتيني أكبر من حجمي بتثبيت موضوعي...أحرجني كرمك وتشجيعك..الله يجعله في موازين حسناتك...

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
بورك في الموهوب و شكرت الواهب و رزقت برها و بلغت أشدها .. أنبتها الله  نباتا حسنا و جعلها من الصالحات القانتات و نفع الله بها هذه الأمة.

الأخت لجين ما شاء الله وفت وكفت
بالرغم من أن لدي طفلين (عبد الرحمن 4 سنوات ونصف - عبد الله سنتين ونصف) والثالث مازال أمامه شهرين يعني أقل منك معاناة لكن سأخبرك بما أفعله مع أولادي
فقد رزقني الله بالبنين والمعروف أنهم يختلفون عن البنات في نظافتهم وترتيبهم لأدواتهم ولعبهم وغيره
لذلك بدأت منذ فترة بالآتي (مع إني مقصرة في بعضهم والله المستعان):
- تعويدهم على الاعتماد على أنفسهم في اللبس والخلع والتنظيف بعد دخول الخلاء وغيره
- أن يتحملوا مسئولية غرفتهم وينظفوها يوميا وذلك يشمل ترتيب السرير ووضع الملابس في أماكنها وكنس الأرض وطبعا كل هذا تحت إشرافك وربما تساعديهم من باب التشجيع والتحفيز، طبعا تنظيفهم لن يكون بالمستوى المطلوب لكن ستخرجي منه بفائدتين
أحدهما هو تقليل الحمل عليك
الثاني مع مرور الوقت سيتعبوا من كثرة التنظيف وبالتالي سيحرصوا على ترك المكان نظيف حتى لا يضطروا لتنظيفه
طبها شخصيات الأولاد تختلف وبعضهم سيرحب بالفكرة والبعض سيرفضها لذلك عليك بجعلها متعة وتحفيزهم وتشجيعهم وتنمية روح التنافس ومكافئة المساعد
- حاولي أن لا تتركيهم جائعين فهذه تجهل مزاجهم سئ ويزعجوكِ بإستمرار
- حاولي جمعهم في حلقة يومية مدتها ساعة تحكي فيها بعض القصص فهم يتربون ويتعلمون منها ويتأثرون بها كثيرا
وأيضا شاركيهم في طلب العلم بتحفيظهم آية أو حديث
- عودي الكبير فيهم على مساعدة الصغير فلا يضطروا لملاحقتك في كل وقت للمساعدة
- احرصي على توفير لعب ترفيهية وتعليمية يستمتعوا بها وحاولي مشاركتهم ولو بربع ساعة
مثل لعب الطين الصلصال (تصنعيها بالبيت) والتلوين والمكعبات

همم هذا ما يحضرني الان ولو تذكرت شئ آخر فسأعود بعون الله
وربي ييسر لك أمرك ويعينك

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

أخواتي حكمة وأمة القادر ولجين الندى وأم عبدالرحمن بنت مصطفى وكذلك معلمتنا الغالية التوحيد كانت مشاركتكن وتبريكاتكن كمثل الماء الزلال في اليوم الشديد الحر..الله يوفقكن ويسعدكن ويجزيكن الجنة بغير حساب..ما أخفيكن مدى التعب النفسي الذي أجده وأنا أمام مسؤوليات عظيمة ومهمات كبيرة ...

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

هل يوجد من مرت بمثل حالتي وتخطت الصعوبات وتجاوزتها بأمان..الله لايحرمني منكن..

----------


## مروة عاشور

حمدًا لله على سلامتكِ وسلامة المولودة أختنا الفاضلة أم أويس, ولمْ يكن تثبيت الموضوع إلا أقل ما تستحقينه, بارك الله لكِ فيها ورُزقتِ برها وشكرتِ الواهب.

وجزى الله أخواتنا خير الجزاء على التفاعل والمباركات..




> بالرغم من أن لدي طفلين (عبد الرحمن 4 سنوات ونصف - عبد الله سنتين ونصف) والثالث مازال أمامه شهرين


أسأل الله أن يقر عينيكِ بهم جميعًا وأن يتم حملكِ على خير وأن يجعلهم جميعًا ذرية صالحة طيّبة ينفع الله بها الإسلام.




> هل يوجد من مرت بمثل حالتي وتخطت الصعوبات وتجاوزتها بأمان..الله لايحرمني منكن..


نعم, أبشري يوجد بفضل الله؛ فواحدة من أفضل الأخوات لديها من الأبناء ستة - أسأل الله أن يبارك لها فيهم - وكلهم صغار, وهي وزوجها فقراء, لا خادمة ولا من يساعد في أمور البيت أو يعتني لها بالأطفال, لكن الله - تعالى - متى أراد أن يبارك للعبد وينصره ويعينه كفاه كل ما أهمّه, وكان خيرا له من عون العباد أجمعين؛ تمكنتْ - بفضل الله - من إجادة القراءات ( وقد رزقها الله ختم القرآن قبل ذلك ), وتم تعيينها معلمة في معهد للقراءات وكانت تذهب لتعلم ربما أربعة أيام في الأسبوع, وكان حفظها مراجعتها وحرصها أكبر من فتيات لم يتزوجن ولديهن من الوقت أضعاف ما لديها, ولم تفتر همتها ولم يتغير حالها , بالتوكل والاعتماد على الله وبتقواه , ثم بتنظيم الوقت والعمل على تحقيق الاستفادة من كل لحظة, فلا تعجز الأم عن مراجعة حفظها أثناء إرضاع الصغير مثلا, وهو وقت ليس بالقليل لمن لا ترضع إلا رضاعة طبيعية, فلِم يذهب هذا الوقت سدى؟
هذا على سبيل المثال, ولو استغلتْ الأم كل لحظة من يومها , فلن تشعر أنه مجرد يوم, كما أشارت الفاضلة لجين - جزاها الله خيرًا-.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

لا تقلقي يا غالية واستعيني بالله
وما تمري به طبيعي جدا لكن الأهم أن لا تستسلمي له وهم يسمونه في الطب اكتئاب النفاس او ما يشبه ويستمر لمدة شهر او شهرين
لا أقول أنك في حالة اكتئاب بل اقول لا تتركي نفسك حتى تصلي لمرحلة الاكتئاب
عليك بالاستماع للقرآن كثيرا والتركيز فيه وتدبر آياته
عليك بالذكر والاستغفار كثيرا جدا

نسيت شئ مهم سابقا وهو عليك بمشاركة أولادك في المولود الجديد فهذا يحضر لك ملابسه وهذا يحضر الحفاضة وهذه تشاهد المولود من بعيد لتخبرك متى استيقظ او متى يبكي
طبعا كل هذا تحت إشرافك
يعني شاركيهم المسئولية واشعريهم أنهم كبار وكلميهم وتحدثي معهم على أنهم بالغين وستجدي منهم تجاوب شديد بعون الله
لكن لو استمريت في معاملتهم على أنهم أطفال وأنك مسئولة عنهم، سيستمروا في التصرف كأطفال وستتعبي

ومن حيث من هم مثلك فأعلم أخوات رزقهن الله بالذرية الكثيرة
فهناك أخت هي بمثابة أمي أحسبها على خير والله حسيبي، رزقها الله 13 ولد وبنت
وخالي لديه 8 أولاد وبنات
وحماه لديه ما لا يحصى عدده من الأولاد والبنات فهم في ازدياد ما شاء الله
وغيره وغيره
الشئ المشترك بينهم جميعا هو تحمل الكبار مسئولية الصغار مهما كان عمرهم وتعويدهم على المشاركة في المسئولية وتوزيع المهام بينهم

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> أسأل الله أن يقر عينيكِ بهم جميعًا وأن يتم حملكِ على خير وأن يجعلهم جميعًا ذرية صالحة طيّبة ينفع الله بها الإسلام.


اللهم آمين يا رب ولكِ بالمثل

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

تحمست وبإذن الله لأجاهد عسى الله أن ييسر أمري وأمركن..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

الحمدلله يا غالية
تذكرت شئ مهم وهو التنويع في المكافآت والتحفيز
مثال: دربيهم على العمل لله عز وجل حتى ينالوا منه الثواب
كلما قام أحدهم بعمل حسن ادعي له
"الله يرضى عنك"
"الله يدخلك الجنة"
وهكذا
طبعا مع شرح فوائد رضا الله عنا والحلويات والألعاب وغيرها من النعم الموجودة بالجنة وغيره على حسب سنهم
ربما الصغيرين لن يفهموا ولكنهم سيتعلقوا بهذه الجملة ويطلبوا منك قولها لهم كما تفعلي مع الكبير (هذا يحدث عندي)
ويا حبذا لو وضعت ورقة على الحائط بها أسمائهم واخبارهم من سيكون مطيع ومتواجب وينال منك دعوة، ستضعي علامة صح أمام اسمه
وفي النهاية الاسبوع، من حصل على اكبر قدر من الدعوات سيكون له مكافئة سوى كانت لعبة او حلوة او غيره (ولابد من احضار مكافئة حتى يقتنعوا ويستمروا)
أيضا كسب حبهم يجعلهم مطيعين وذلك
بترديد كلمة أحبك مع قبلة وحضن يوميا (كل طفل بمفرده) فهذا يشعرهم بارتباط بك ورغبة في اسعادك
تخصيص وقت للعب معهم يوميا ولو ربع ساعة
قراءة القصص ولو ربع ساعة قبل النوم
وغيره الكثير

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

(ابتسامة)
تعليق أكياس في مقابض الغرف وتعويد الصغار على وضع القمامة بها من مناديل ورقية وبقايا طعام وقعت منهم على الأرض وأوراق ممزقة وأوراق الحلويات وغيره
أفضل الكيس عن السلة حتى لا يعبثوا بها ويرموا ما فيها على الأرض
فقط احرصي ان تعلق يد واحدة للكيس وليس اليدين حتى يستطيع الصغار الوصول إليها بسهولة وإلا ستكون مرتفعة عنهم

----------


## رسالة

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
مبارك قدوم المولودة الجديدة، نفعك الله بها وبإخوانها وحفظك الرحمن لهم
الحمد لله على سلامتك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

مبارك مبارك
الاخوات كفوا ووفوا 
اسال الله ان يبارك لك فيها ويحفظكم من كل سوء واهل السوء 
احفظيها من سماع أو رؤية المعاصي فهي تحت ولايتك ودربيها أن تحفظ الله ليحفظها
بارك الله فيك اختنا التوحيد

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاكن الله خيراً قبل المنام أقرأ نصائحكن وتوجيهاتكن لا حرمني الله من الألوكيات..الله يوفقكن ويسعدكن يارب العالمين..

----------


## هدير

أختي الغالية :أم أويس وفردوس

مبااااااااااااا  ااارك مبااااااااااارك مبااااااااااارك البنوته الجديدة
ألف مليون مبارك ربنا يجعلها من الصالحات المصلحات

الحمد لله على سلامتك

----------


## هدير

تفضلي غاليتي :

----------


## أم هانئ

> ما شاء الله .. ما شاء الله
> حمدا لله على سلامتك و يسعدني أن أكون أول المهنئات أختي أم فردوس.
> 
> بورك في الموهوب و شكرت الواهب و رزقت برها و بلغت أشدها .. أنبتها الله نباتا حسنا و جعلها من الصالحات القانتات و نفع الله بها هذه الأمة.
> 
> و العاقبة لكل من ينظر الذرية الصالحة من إخواني و أخواتي.


آمين آمين آمين

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

رسالة وأم البراء وهدير وأم هانئ جزاكن الله خير الجزاء...الله يوفقكن

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

ما شاء الله 

بارك الله لكِ فيها ورُزقتِ برها وشكرتِ الواهب؛ اللهم أنبتها نباتاً حسناً.

وأقر الله عينك بصلاحها وتوفيقها وبرها هي وإخوتها اللهم آمين 

وأعاننا وأعانك المولى على تربية أولادنا تربية يرضاها الله ورسوله.


وجزى الله الأخوات الكريمات خيراً على النصائح وبارك فيهن.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاك الله خيرا أم عبدالرحمن الله يوفقك ويسعدك

----------


## فاطمة محمد بن حميد

الله يبارك لك فيما أعطاك ويجعل لوقتك ولأبنائك الخلق والخلقة الحسنةآمين.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاااك الله الجنان يا فطوم..

----------


## أم لؤي

أختي الفاضلة بورك لك في مولودتك ؛ وأعانك الله تعالى على حسن تربية الأولاد ، واعلمي بارك الله لك فيك أن العلم عيني وكفائي ؛ فعليك بالأهم فالمهم ، واعتمدي كتابا واحدا في الفقه وآخر في المعتقد ، وأنصحك هنا بكتاب : الوجيز في فقه السنة والكتاب العزيز/ عبد العظيم بدوي ؛ فهو كتاب مشفوع بالأدلة ، ميسر ومختصر .

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزيت الجنان يا أو لؤي

----------

